# Welche Radiatoren in CM Storm Trooper



## JoelA3 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ich wolte fragen ob jemand das 
CM Storm Trooper
hat und/oder weiß ob und wenn ja welche Radiatoren reinpassen?

Das Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm Trooper SGC-5000-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Ich müsste darin dann Einen AMD FX 8350 und eine Zotac gtx 770 kühlen.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Oktober 2013)

"Darüber hinaus kann der installierte 200er durch zwei kleinere ersetzt werden. Dies ist zwar im Normalfall wenig zweckdienlich, bietet jedoch im Deckel die Installationsmöglichkeit eines Dualradiators mit zwei 120mm Lüftern. Es gibt insgesamt drei Möglichkeiten im Gehäuse Radiatoren (max. 240mm) unterzubringen. Apropos Wakü: Auch Schlauchdurchführungen an der Rückseite sind selbstverständlich vorhanden. "

Laut Lüfterverteilung tippe ich mal auf Front, Deckel und Boden jeweils ein 240er Radi.
Das geht also aufjedenfall und falls wer Erfahrung mit dem Case hat der kann dir bestimmt auch noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## ztrew (9. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst auch mal nach cm storm trooper Radiatoren googeln da gibt es bei bedarf einige Anleitungen wie man auch vorne oder oben einen 360 er radi platzieren kann. Aber standardmäßig passen oben unten ein 240er rein und ich glaube vorne auch.


----------



## Nighthunter (11. Oktober 2013)

Vorne nur, wenn du die beiden Käfige entfernst. Habe selber bei meinen ein 240er Radiator eingebaut.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist nur meine Graka noch nicht an die Wakü angeschlossen gewesen. 
Mittlerweile ist auch diese mit in die Kühlung eingebunden.


----------



## JoelA3 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke für eure antworten

Geht denn hinten auch noch ein 140ger radi rein?
Und müsste man einen festplattenkäfig ausbauen, wenn man unten einen 280 reinbauen will?


----------



## e_MJ_ay (13. Oktober 2013)

Also hab das Gehäuse selbst und du kannst oben nen 280 Radi einbauen Hinden nen 140er ( wenn genug Platz zur CPU und sonstigen Teilen ist) vorne wiegesagt nen 240er unten noch nen 280er wenn genug Platz vor dem Netzteil ist und du die zubehorbox unten im Case entfernst mit ner menge Modifikationen kann auch ein 360 oben unterm Deckel montiert werden ist jedoch viel zu aufwändig davon wurde ich abraten


----------



## Nighthunter (13. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es den einen 140er Radi draussen zu montieren.


@e_MJ_ay
Hast du bei dem 280er Radi irgendwas am Gehäuse verändert oder ging der Problemlos rein ? War schon am überlegen entweder einen 280er oder einen 200er mit original Lüfter vom Case zu verwenden.


----------



## e_MJ_ay (14. Oktober 2013)

hab nix verändert passte perfekt rein musst nur auf die dicke des radis achten das das alles passt und das du nicht ans mb oder so kommst ich habe einen slimm nehmen müssen aber für die cpu alleine reciht das locker wenne noch ne graka kühlen willst packste unten noch einen rein oder vorne


----------



## Nighthunter (14. Oktober 2013)

Bisher konnte der 240er Radi die Temperatur gut um die 41°C bei Volllast halten.

System (was in die Wakü eingebunden ist)
i5-3570K ohne OC
GTX 560Ti 

War am überlegen vielleicht noch einen 140er Radi außen am 140 Lüfter Ausgang zu befestigen.


----------



## JoelA3 (15. Oktober 2013)

Als ich wollte unten und oben jeweils einen 280er und hinten außen einen 140er radi einbauen.

Sollte dann für einen
AMD FX 8350
und eine GTX 770
reichen.

Hier mal ein Warenkorb:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

ne laing ddc-1t bekomme ich gebraucht.

würde das so gehen?


----------



## ztrew (15. Oktober 2013)

Wofür die kalthoden würde lieber auf LEDs setzen. Und ich glaube oben passt nur ein slim radiator rein da sonst die Lüfter mit dem MB kollidieren können. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher aber solche farbigen Wasser können klumpen o.ä. daher würde ich eher destilliertes Wasser + farbige Schläuche nehmen.


----------

